# Dead Harlequin Rasboras



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Came home today and 4 of my rasbora's were gone and missing. Later on i caught one of my clown loaches (mature about 5-6") eating one, bastard!!!

My concern is they'll eat the other fish too, i have 7 koi angelfish, 2 dwarf gourami's and 3 clown loaches besides the 2 remaining rasboras? Do i buy more rasboras so they school and protect themselves or give away the clown loaches? They've lived together for quite sometime in a 75 gallon prior to me obtaining them. They've been in a 55 gallon together over the last 2 weeks and until today everything was good. i really like the loaches so i'd hate to see them go but i can't have them eating all my fish either.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's never a good idea to mix large fish with small fish, the big one's often eat the little ones! I would suggest you move the Rasboras. Clown Loaches have always been a problem for me. They don't like old, dirty water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, never heard of them doing that. Tank is a tad small for them. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It probably started eating the fish because it was already dead. I have 5 loaches in a tank with guppies and they don't even bother the fry like I was hoping they would.

Your loaches are going to get big, at 5 inches they are still basically juvies. They will get up to 12 inches and a big bodied fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Surprising about not eating fry. That was one of the reasons I didn't put some in my 125. Thought they would eat them all.


----------



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

I had 2 rasorbas suddenly die on me this morning.


----------



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

they were new yesterday and unfortunatly the place I got them only has a 24 hour policy.
I saw some of my other guys giving them little nicks here and there so maybe they are to small to be with mywith my Gouramis.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

jrman83 said:


> Surprising about not eating fry. That was one of the reasons I didn't put some in my 125. Thought they would eat them all.


I was hoping they would help with population control with them also, but they don't.


----------

